# 62272



## codecarr (Jun 24, 2010)

We have a doctor that is going to drive me to drink... too late!

He wants to do a lumbar catheter placement, with fluoroscopy, for drainage that is continuous, and do daily visits.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but 62272 is a one shot thing. Is there a code for continuous drainage?

HELP!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there any possibility he may be performing 63741 to drain the CSF?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 24, 2010)

I was looking at possibly 22010 or 22015


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry I guess 22012 or 22015 are not for drainage of CSF.


----------

